# West Lancs



## evemccc (May 1, 2021)

I am keen to play at West Lancs at some point in my life, and I am coincidentally going to be in the North West for a few days in late October, just when their Autumn 4BBB is on...Thursday 27 October. This gives a reduced green-fee and soup and sandwiches for £60.

Would any Liverpool / Lancashire based golfers care to join me for this - @The Lion @Liverbirdie or anyone else?

Cheers!


----------



## IanM (May 2, 2021)

I'm in South Wales and have played most of them on the coast, but always missed playing there...  I'd be keen on a few days golf up there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2021)

Thanks for the offer, but the Ted Jarman in early September is better value, and I've gone in it 3 times, as you get 36 holes in.

It is only for 3-9 handicappers though, not sure of your handicap.

No matter, if anyone else is looking in, would thoroughly recommend playing West Lancs, as although its a beast to play, its a very good course.


----------



## evemccc (May 2, 2021)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks for the offer, but the Ted Jarman in early September is better value, and I've gone in it 3 times, as you get 36 holes in.

It is only for 3-9 handicappers though, not sure of your handicap.

No matter, if anyone else is looking in, would thoroughly recommend playing West Lancs, as although its a beast to play, its a very good course.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm outside of that, though have ambitions of breaking in this year  The Ted Jarman looks great but I live far from Liverpool so wouldn't be able to make it, but I am going to be in the area when the Autumn 4BBB is on. Cheers anyway


----------



## karlcole (May 4, 2021)

Hi mate,
I could be interested in this! Drop me a messge.


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2021)

I think you have got the date wrong.
2021 is the 28th Oct ,
2022 is the 27 Oct.
Only morning tees still available.


----------



## StevieT (May 4, 2021)

Count me in for this. Last time I played West Lancs was with the lads on here a few years back.  Been looking for an excuse to get back out there.


----------



## IanM (May 5, 2021)

We've sorted a pair.. so Stevie and Karl, get yourselves sorted too!  

And I will be travelling up for a few days, so anyone want a game earlier that week in the NW, let me know


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2021)

IanM said:



			We've sorted a pair.. so Stevie and Karl, get yourselves sorted too! 

And I will be travelling up for a few days, so anyone want a game earlier that week in the NW, let me know 

Click to expand...

I can’t make west lancs but anyone who comes up can play with me at my club .


----------



## evemccc (May 5, 2021)

That's a great offer, where is your club?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 5, 2021)

evemccc said:



			That's a great offer, where is your club? 

Click to expand...

Grange Park GC in St Helens.


----------



## evemccc (May 6, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Grange Park GC in St Helens.
		
Click to expand...

Looks a lovely course - perhaps @IanM, you and I could get a mini-meet / pre-comp warm-up there, if timings / logistics work for everyone?


----------



## IanM (May 6, 2021)

I am driving up the M5/M6 so its on the way!  West Lancs is Thursday 28th of October.  So a game on the Tuesday or Wednesday is a poss.  (I am not sure which days I am travelling yet)  Depends on how you are fixed!


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 6, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Looks a lovely course - perhaps @IanM, you and I could get a mini-meet / pre-comp warm-up there, if timings / logistics work for everyone? 

Click to expand...

Yes no prob, sort it nearer the time.


----------



## The Lion (May 6, 2021)

Hi guys. I would be interested. H’cap 15 atm, but maybe less by the autumn, as I’ve still not played a full season since I came back to the game in 2019.

If enough are interested, we could perhaps consider adding other courses in the North West too; I could look into hosting at North Wales in Llandudno for one.


----------



## IanM (May 7, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes no prob, sort it nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

Not too much nearer, I will be booking hotels soon...  West Lancs is Thursday...  maybe there Wednesday??  Not sure what day I'll be driving , maybe come up Tuesday, play somewhere else on way!


----------



## The Lion (May 12, 2021)

I’d be interested in sorting a day out in Llandudno at North Wales for anyone who’s interested. We could do 36 including Conwy, which is very flat...


----------



## karlcole (May 12, 2021)

The Lion said:



			I’d be interested in sorting a day out in Llandudno at North Wales for anyone who’s interested. We could do 36 including Conwy, which is very flat...
		
Click to expand...

conway sounds good to me!


----------



## evemccc (May 12, 2021)

The Lion said:



			I’d be interested in sorting a day out in Llandudno at North Wales for anyone who’s interested. We could do 36 including Conwy, which is very flat...
		
Click to expand...

Would be great before the West Lancs open. Thanks 👍🏻


----------



## IanM (May 12, 2021)

I'd be delighted to have a few games up there on the way to Southport.  

Be keen to tie up all the details sooner rather than later so accommodation can be sortes


----------



## The Lion (May 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			I'd be delighted to have a few games up there on the way to Southport. 

Be keen to tie up all the details sooner rather than later so accommodation can be sorted
		
Click to expand...

Same. Maybe we can do another thread in Arrange a Game, title North West Meet" or something. I may also do the North West Region Group I suggested and tag everyone I can find in the region. May take some time, but will see what I can do.


----------



## IanM (May 12, 2021)

I wouldn't worry about tagging folk based on location, it isn't probably as good use of time, folk see the thread and will read or not depending on title! 

A simple thread saying  - "We're playing here on this date and the price is this - if you want in, send me your deposit" works best!!

If you look at other threads, you'll see anything with any latitude producing pages of variables and waffle...

The West Lancs Open is Thursday 28th October, @clubchamp98 mentioned playing St Helens, but not confirmed..... so anything on Tuesday or Wednesday suits me fine.  But, "organisers call!"


----------



## The Lion (May 12, 2021)

IanM said:



			I wouldn't worry about tagging folk based on location, it isn't probably as good use of time, folk see the thread and will read or not depending on title!

A simple thread saying  - "We're playing here on this date and the price is this - if you want in, send me your deposit" works best!!

If you look at other threads, you'll see anything with any latitude producing pages of variables and waffle...

The West Lancs Open is Thursday 28th October, @clubchamp98 mentioned playing St Helens, but not confirmed..... so anything on Tuesday or Wednesday suits me fine.  But, "organisers call!"
		
Click to expand...

Some good points thanks. I'll see what I can do.

Meantime, who's ready to book the West Lancs day? I'm ready, but need a partner.

FYI...all the spaces between 8.30 and 9.10 are available, so up enough for up to ten pairs.

And...another course option could be Formby Ladies. May be possible to get a deal for winter rate £52...


----------



## The Lion (May 17, 2021)

Hi all. An update. Just want to ask how many of you would be interested in North Wales the day before the West Lancs comp, perhaps with a Conwy double header? 

If I can get a rough idea of numbers and whether people would do 18 or 36, then I’ll get some ideas ready...


----------



## karlcole (May 17, 2021)

Hi guys up for both with enough notice I could book some days off work.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 25, 2021)

evemccc said:



			I am keen to play at West Lancs at some point in my life, and I am coincidentally going to be in the North West for a few days in late October, just when their Autumn 4BBB is on...Thursday 27 October. This gives a reduced green-fee and soup and sandwiches for £60.

Would any Liverpool / Lancashire based golfers care to join me for this - @The Lion @Liverbirdie or anyone else?

Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for this trip. Can get you on St. Anne's Old Links at Members rates while we're up there if you fancy it. Drop me a DM to discuss further. Cheers! Mark


----------



## The Lion (May 26, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'd be up for this trip. Can get you on St. Anne's Old Links at Members rates while we're up there if you fancy it. Drop me a DM to discuss further. Cheers! Mark
		
Click to expand...

Hi Mark

That would work well for me too. I’m only down the road. I’d still be up for a round, even if all the others aren’t. 

We played SAOL last year on our club tour and I want revenge as I four putted the first from 17ft! 😂

I’m imminently going to chat with my club North Wales about a deal to have a few people in Llandudno. Will get back to everyone within a week latest, but hopefully much sooner.

Best
The Lion


----------



## evemccc (May 26, 2021)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'd be up for this trip. Can get you on St. Anne's Old Links at Members rates while we're up there if you fancy it. Drop me a DM to discuss further. Cheers! Mark
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that’s a great offer, thanks v much! Would love to play SAOL. The only day I’d be able to do - I think - is the day before the West Lancs Open Comp....so I think that’s the Tuesday 26 Oct. Go with whatever suits your schedule of course!


----------



## IanM (May 26, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Thanks that’s a great offer, thanks v much! Would love to play SAOL. The only day I’d be able to do - I think - is the day before the West Lancs Open Comp....so I think that’s the Tuesday 26 Oct. Go with whatever suits your schedule of course!
		
Click to expand...

Room for a 4th???

I could then go straight to Southport and stay there for a few days.


----------



## The Lion (May 26, 2021)

So I'm definitely keen to play West Lancs on Thu 28 Oct for sure, but need a partner please...?

Don't expect to win much with me as I'm still working on improving my game, but I'll try my best!

Next, as mentioned I'll defo be able to do a day out at North Wales (my place). Given the distance (1.5h drive from Liverpool area), perhaps a 2-3 ball 36 hole day might work together with Curtis Cuppers Conwy, which is ten mins drive across the bay!? 

At end October, there's not that much time to get around twice, but with a 10am tee time, we should be fine - sunset is around 6pm. If people only want to do one or the other, then no problem. 

I checked the tee sheet and Wed 27 Oct morning is out due to a comp, but Tues 26 or Friday 29 are free. Cost approx £20-25 - hopefully including a sign on for all of you - but need to speak with our GM re that, plus food. Conwy is around £30 PM rate (post 2pm) at that time of year. 

Based on all suggestions above, here's a suggested schedule so far. It includes @*Radbourne2010*'s kind offer of SAOL - but please forgive me if I jumped the gun! It's just trying to get organised...

ITINERARY

Tue 26 Oct North Wales/Conwy (poss 36h double header) (also Fri 29 Oct possible)
Wed 27 Oct SAOL
Thu 28 Oct West Lancs
Fri 29 Oct ??

What do people think about this? And further, if we are to do 3-4 days, how to fill the other date?

Tagging a few of you... @*IanM @evemccc @karlcole @Liverbirdie @StevieT @clubchamp98 @casuk *

Best,
The Lion


----------



## Foxholer (May 26, 2021)

Envious of the schedule!
If you are looking for a 'final' course, Fairhaven would be my recommendation. Classic Braid layout, though both SAOC and West Lancs (particularly) rank above it in MY registry - purely from my preference of links style over parkland.


----------



## IanM (May 27, 2021)

This is in danger of getting confused.  My current position/understanding is as follows:

 - I am playing at West Lancs on 28th.  Paid and booked in.
 - I asked if I could join the others at Old Links on 27th.  Not sure if I am in or not. (apologies if I am trying to invite myself inappropriately - happy to be told "sorry, naff off" if appropriate! ) 

I am very keen to play NW/Conwy, but it is a bit out of the way if heading to Lancs coast from the south.  But could resolve if there is a game sorted.  

 - Friday?  No idea.


----------



## The Lion (May 27, 2021)

IanM said:



			This is in danger of getting confused.  My current position/understanding is as follows:

- I am playing at West Lancs on 28th.  Paid and booked in.
- I asked if I could join the others at Old Links on 27th.  Not sure if I am in or not. (apologies if I am trying to invite myself inappropriately - happy to be told "sorry, naff off" if appropriate! )

I am very keen to play NW/Conwy, but it is a bit out of the way if heading to Lancs coast from the south.  But could resolve if there is a game sorted. 

- Friday?  No idea.
		
Click to expand...

I was just trying to collate the options suggested so far into one post, and drop a hint that we could perhaps make a few days of it; after all if some of you are travelling this far, maybe it might work for you. I probably should have made that much clearer, so sorry! 

I do agree North Wales GC & Conwy are a bit out of the way from Liverpool, however that's where I play, so it's what I can offer everyone. It takes around 80-90 minutes from Liverpool to get there. 

I'll go and confirm with our GM whatever offer we can do and then block out a few tee times on those days. I'll then come back to you all with the details. If people don't want to travel the extra, then that's cool; there are many other decent options near here which we can look at. 

Best
The Lion


----------



## IanM (May 27, 2021)

That's fine and the offer is appreciated... I am really keen to play there as I havent yet!  And happy to reciprocate in SE Wales...


----------



## karlcole (Jun 3, 2021)

The Lion said:



			So I'm definitely keen to play West Lancs on Thu 28 Oct for sure, but need a partner please...?

Don't expect to win much with me as I'm still working on improving my game, but I'll try my best!

Next, as mentioned I'll defo be able to do a day out at North Wales (my place). Given the distance (1.5h drive from Liverpool area), perhaps a 2-3 ball 36 hole day might work together with Curtis Cuppers Conwy, which is ten mins drive across the bay!?

At end October, there's not that much time to get around twice, but with a 10am tee time, we should be fine - sunset is around 6pm. If people only want to do one or the other, then no problem.

I checked the tee sheet and Wed 27 Oct morning is out due to a comp, but Tues 26 or Friday 29 are free. Cost approx £20-25 - hopefully including a sign on for all of you - but need to speak with our GM re that, plus food. Conwy is around £30 PM rate (post 2pm) at that time of year.

Based on all suggestions above, here's a suggested schedule so far. It includes @*Radbourne2010*'s kind offer of SAOL - but please forgive me if I jumped the gun! It's just trying to get organised...

ITINERARY

Tue 26 Oct North Wales/Conwy (poss 36h double header) (also Fri 29 Oct possible)
Wed 27 Oct SAOL
Thu 28 Oct West Lancs
Fri 29 Oct ??

What do people think about this? And further, if we are to do 3-4 days, how to fill the other date?

Tagging a few of you... @*IanM @evemccc @karlcole @Liverbirdie @StevieT @clubchamp98 @casuk *

Best,
The Lion
		
Click to expand...


Hi mate, just seen this. Happy to do any NW trips if you've anything booked/looking to book?


----------



## The Lion (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi all

So I've finally got an update for you on the North Wales GC situation.

Our GM office has advised I can sign on 3 visitors at a time @ £20 each. If there are more than my allocated three sign-ons, it will be £40 in the morning and £35 after 1pm each. We can divide the total fees up to keep the cost pp down.

Tues 26 Oct and Fri 29 Oct there are morning times available. Wed 27 Oct we can play after 12.

Catering is affordable; they currently do sarnies, toasties, and a variety of lunch (and evening) dishes. Hopefully more food to come as things ease up...

There's also an option of doing a 36 day if people fancy a wallop round Conwy over the bay (it's literally 10 mins drive!)...

What do people think?

Over to you... *@IanM @@evemccc @@karlcole @@Liverbirdie @@StevieT @@clubchamp98 @@casuk*

Thanks everyone
The Lion


----------



## IanM (Jun 25, 2021)

Well done on the scurrying around...   I will need to work round the game I have at W Lancs on 28th.  I will be heading up M5 and M6 to Southport.  A diversion via N Wales isn't ideal, BUT if there's something going on I could be persuaded... it would have to be Wednesday or the Friday.   

To clarify, we are talking North Wales GC in Llandudno, and Conwy GC...there is also Maesdu, next door to North Wales (what's that like?)

It is over 4 hours drive from Chepstow, I could travel to N Wales on Tue - but I could work around what anyone else wants to do...  or if we cant get traction, we could try for a N Wales bigger trip next summer!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 25, 2021)

Agreed, well done on getting options.

I was only a maybe with it being midweek, and depends on what else I end up getting booked in over the coming months.

Currently it is - 

July - surrey weekend, Hillside, NI late in the month.

August - NI 1st week, possibly a cambridge weekend in the middle, Cruden/Moray etc at the end

September - woodhall/yorkshire/centurion weekend and possibly another

I'll see if have any holidays / cash left come October, but better building it around definites, rather than me. If a week or two before, I'm interested will check in with you for a possible addition, or may even come just for 1 day, as want to play North Wales GC again, some great par 3's. Golf empire may also have other late winter opens added by then, and may mix something in with that.


----------



## The Lion (Jun 25, 2021)

IanM said:



			Well done on the scurrying around...   I will need to work round the game I have at W Lancs on 28th.  I will be heading up M5 and M6 to Southport.  A diversion via N Wales isn't ideal, BUT if there's something going on I could be persuaded... it would have to be Wednesday or the Friday.   

To clarify, we are talking North Wales GC in Llandudno, and Conwy GC...there is also Maesdu, next door to North Wales (what's that like?)

It is over 4 hours drive from Chepstow, I could travel to N Wales on Tue - but I could work around what anyone else wants to do...  or if we cant get traction, we could try for a N Wales bigger trip next summer!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. That’s all good. Please keep us posted on your thoughts. 

Yes, it’s in Llandudno. Maesdu is nice although I’ve never played it - even after 18 months as an NWGC member! Conwy may be a better choice for you by picking the Curtis Cup venue after you’ve travelled all that distance! 

If North Wales proves to be a bit out the way for people, we could look at something nearer Liverpool. Ormskirk, Delamere Forest, Sandiway, Wallasey (on County Card), Prestbury, Stockport, Wilmslow all around 45 mins from here. SAOL was also mentioned and that’s just 55 mins from ‘Pool. Just an idea. 

I also love the idea of a Forum trip to North Wales next summer…so many options there, so I know everyone will love it! Good idea! 😃 



Liverbirdie said:



			Agreed, well done on getting options.

I was only a maybe with it being midweek, and depends on what else I end up getting booked in over the coming months.

Currently it is - 

July - surrey weekend, Hillside, NI late in the month.

August - NI 1st week, possibly a cambridge weekend in the middle, Cruden/Moray etc at the end

September - woodhall/yorkshire/centurion weekend and possibly another

I'll see if have any holidays / cash left come October, but better building it around definites, rather than me. If a week or two before, I'm interested will check in with you for a possible addition, or may even come just for 1 day, as want to play North Wales GC again, some great par 3's. Golf empire may also have other late winter opens added by then, and may mix something in with that.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 

If you have a spare place on any of those rounds booked please, I may be interested if prices aren’t too wallet-eating. Might be in Scotland around the same time as you are too. Much TBC.  

As for North Wales, as you’re local we can go almost anytime. It’s doable in an afternoon. Sat/Sunday arvo or weekday eve. Just DM me. Last minute often works too. And yes October too! 

Would be interested in winter opens also, especially if they’re cheaper than rack rates…


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 1, 2021)

I can’t play 28th it’s my sons birthday.
Looking to get a holiday around then so can’t commit to anything really.
I will host three at my club if I am here 
But dates are up in the air for me atm.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			Well done on the scurrying around...   I will need to work round the game I have at W Lancs on 28th.  I will be heading up M5 and M6 to Southport.  A diversion via N Wales isn't ideal, BUT if there's something going on I could be persuaded... it would have to be Wednesday or the Friday.  

To clarify, we are talking North Wales GC in Llandudno, and Conwy GC...there is also Maesdu, next door to North Wales (what's that like?)

It is over 4 hours drive from Chepstow, I could travel to N Wales on Tue - but I could work around what anyone else wants to do...  or if we cant get traction, we could try for a N Wales bigger trip next summer!
		
Click to expand...

Ian

Not sure what the outcome of the meet is but Ormskirk is around 10 miles from Southport and on your way. It has been an Open qualifier and having played it 3 times it comes highly recommended


----------



## The Lion (Jul 2, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Ian

Not sure what the outcome of the meet is but Ormskirk is around 10 miles from Southport and on your way. It has been an Open qualifier and having played it 3 times it comes highly recommended
		
Click to expand...

Seconded. Ormskirk is a fine course and a good test for anyone.


----------



## IanM (Jul 2, 2021)

always used to call in to play there in our regular trips north 20 or so years ago! 

Bit like my own club, one of the best courses no one out of the area has heard


----------

